# Northener - my hero of the month!



## Shelb1uk (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi all, it wouldn't let me post under the hero(ine) section for some reason! weird!?

Anyway I nominate Northener as my hero awwww

From day one you have been friendly and helpful. It was great to meet you back in November and you have been so supportive of me and Poppy and esp my group Circle D. Thank you for my 'one day till poppy' poster you made me and the rhyme about the profiteroles!

You are always upbeat and such a nice warm person, it's a joy to call you my friend, thanks for everything!!!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you Shelley, that's really nice of you to say! (((blushes!)))


----------



## am64 (Feb 19, 2010)

and I'd like to add that the support and info you bring to us here is fantasic.

I enjoyed meeting you in london and even happy that you reintroduced me to KB but lets keep that between ourselves x


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 19, 2010)

I agree, thank you Alan for all you do for this site and it's members. Looking forward to meeting you again in April.


----------



## Steff (Feb 19, 2010)

Bravo yes Northerner is definetly the backbone of this forum, I for one have needed him more then once to help me out and without question he has always been there. Xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 19, 2010)

i agree with this. Northe, your fab and such a helful dude!!!! You really are a star and its ace having someone like you just round the corner!


----------



## falcon123 (Feb 19, 2010)

sofaraway said:


> I agree, thank you Alan for all you do for this site and it's members. Looking forward to meeting you again in April.



I will second that!


----------



## Tezzz (Feb 19, 2010)

I agree with everybody on that one. Well done Alan.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 19, 2010)

hear hear

Alan is a hero to *everyone*


----------



## bev (Feb 19, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOOPEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I couldnt agree more! I just told Alex and he said ' yeh - he's great and I love his poems - I dont even mind that he loves Kate Bush'!

Well deserved Northey - your a true gent and you deserve some recognition for all the hard work you put into this forum. Your always diplomatic and can smooth things over in a jiffy! You have helped us through our journey and I will always remember your kind welcome and soothing words when I first joined the forum and asked all my questions! You make this place worth a visit.Bev x


----------



## PhilT (Feb 19, 2010)

I totally agree with everything said in the above posts.

Thanks for all the advice you give everyone on the forum.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 19, 2010)

Ooo yes agree with this as well.    Three heros this month then and all totally deserved.


----------



## Mand (Feb 20, 2010)

Totally agree with everyone! Thank you so much, Alan.


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 22, 2010)

A truely good guy I'll buy you a pint next time I see you! This place certainly wouldn't be the same without Sir Alan of the North!


----------



## AndyS (Aug 17, 2010)

*Northerner*

I totally agree with everyone.  Northerner is always really helpful and knows his stuff.  

He seems a really nice guy and never judgemental or sarcastic.

He always offers sound, practical advise to other members of the forum.

I know without a doubt if I had a problem and posted on the message boards that Northerner would reply and offer some sound advice.

Many thanks

Andy


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 17, 2010)

YAY NORTHENER!!!  Totally agree - what a star!


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 17, 2010)

Sod being Hero of the Month! 

Alan is just a Hero, full stop! There should be a sticky at the top of this thread saying so.

Hands up all those in agreement?

Andy


----------



## Steff (Aug 17, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Sod being Hero of the Month!
> 
> Alan is just a Hero, full stop! There should be a sticky at the top of this thread saying so.
> 
> ...



*sits on hands*

noooo only joking definetly a great idea Sandy


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 17, 2010)

I agree Andy! *waves both hands in the air*!


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 17, 2010)

Steffie said:


> *sits on hands*
> 
> noooo only joking definetly a great idea Sandy



Yes, I can be a bit coarse at times 

Andy


----------



## Carina1962 (Aug 17, 2010)

I have to agree with everyone on here.  Since i was diagnosed last October, Northerner has always given me good, sound advice and I have always felt reassured afterwards if i have had a concern of any kind.  This site certainly wouldn't be the same without him


----------



## Northerner (Aug 17, 2010)

{{{blushes}}}

Thank you everyone for your kind words, they mean a lot to me


----------



## Jill (Aug 17, 2010)

carina62 said:


> I have to agree with everyone on here.  Since i was diagnosed last October, Northerner has always given me good, sound advice and I have always felt reassured afterwards if i have had a concern of any kind.  This site certainly wouldn't be the same without him



Yay.  Ditto  to all of that.


----------



## scootdevon (Aug 18, 2010)

*Well done alan *


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah Alan my hero! So chuffed for you as very well deserved.
Always there with the excellent answers and advice and doesn't forget a thing.


----------



## RachelT (Aug 18, 2010)

Go Northy, go Northy, Go Northy, go Northy!!

Thank you so much for keeping order on this board, for all your good advice and kindness, you're a top chap!

Rachel


----------



## ukjeff27 (Aug 21, 2010)

+1  Thanks Northerner


----------



## leaver01 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have only been a member on this forum for under 24 hours but when i joined i was practically hysterical!! Having had such little information on my condition!

Northerner came to the rescuse and dished out some EXCELLENT helpful hearty advise! 

So i agree wiht everyone here, thank you so much for calming me and giving me support and comfort that im not going to die. 

your an outstanding person (for a northerner that is!!! LOL just kidding! xxxx) 

xx


----------



## will2016 (Aug 10, 2011)

Have to agree, whenever i post seeking help, I am always certain to get a quick and informative reply, mind you are all  hero's on here


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 10, 2011)

It seems this post has been re-started.

I totally agree Alan you are such a source of information and support. The forum is what it is because of your dedication and caring - Mods - can Alan be posted as a new hero?


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 10, 2011)

Sir Alan The Hero !       Allways there !


----------



## Blythespirit (Aug 10, 2011)

It's always good to remind ourselves what a treasure we have in the great man........... like we'd ever forget! Or be allowed to  . XXXXX


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 10, 2011)

I think this was due a refresh! 

The chap is too modest to do one of these for himself, so it's good for us to remind him that he is greatly appreciated for all his hard work on this forum.

HIP, HIP!! .......


Andy


----------



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate your support


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 10, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Thanks everyone, I really appreciate your support



..and we REALLY appreciate  you too.


----------



## vince13 (Aug 10, 2011)

Who IS this guy ?  Never heard of Him .......(only joking, Alan).   XXX


----------



## Natalie123 (Aug 10, 2011)

Alan, you are a star! Always there for us when we need you


----------



## ypauly (Aug 10, 2011)

can't say anything that hasn't allready been said, keep up the good work Northy. Well Done


----------



## Steff (Aug 10, 2011)

Alan we all think so  much  of you we ALL hold you in such high regard,your a true legend mucka


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 10, 2011)

He's alright I guess, good lad enjoys a beer or three, runs around a lot, reads far too many books and is quite simply a good lad! So yes he's alreet! And keeping the male ratio up too!

Well worth my vote, is there a vote?!

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## AJLang (Aug 12, 2011)

Northener really is a true hero always here with excellent advice and support as well as being very funny and great to chat with


----------



## cazscot (Aug 14, 2011)

Hear hear!  Alan always has excellent advice and knows just the right thing to say!  We would all be lost without him .


----------



## AndyS (Aug 15, 2011)

Well done Alan 

As everyone has said your always there, offering sound practical advice.  I think I speak on behalf of us all when I say thank you so much.

I'm almost certain Paul McCartney wrote this song with 'our Alan' in mind 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4gQqpUMotU (hope I haven't broken any forum rules posting a youtube link)

All the best

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you Andy - I hadn't heard that song before, you are very kind


----------



## Carina1962 (Aug 17, 2011)

Just caught this thread as i've been away for the past week but i would like to add my bit and say that from day one Northerner has given me lots of good reassuring advice which we all need on that very daunting time of being diagnosed - this place just would not be the same without him, keep up the good work thanks


----------



## PhilT (Aug 18, 2011)

carina62 said:


> Just caught this thread as i've been away for the past week but i would like to add my bit and say that from day one Northerner has given me lots of good reassuring advice which we all need on that very daunting time of being diagnosed - this place just would not be the same without him, keep up the good work thanks


 
I agree with all the other poster's, well deserved Alan


----------



## AnnW (Aug 24, 2011)

Agreed, thanks Northerner, you are always there to encourage


----------

